# Quick reply?



## S&amp;S (Mar 29, 2009)

just wondered why the is no quick reply on this forum? Seems a bit of a mission to write a reply sometimes and why after posting a reply does it not take u back to that thread?

Not complaining just suggesting


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Never really seen the point in 'quick reply' as it's only one button to click on before you start typing.

Once you 'submit' your reply it automatically takes you back to the thread so you can view your newly posted reply.


----------

